# My Flock Pictures(heavy)



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Well this is most of my flock, that ive managed to take a picture of either before going to the avairy, or when they come up for their first season (pairs) some of the flock pictures i used to have have been deleted and unfortuantely they are avairy birds and are now retired breeders so i havent replaced the pictures. The first picture is Piccolo, the rest should be labled on the Picture.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

And more pictures of the flock


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

and the last one


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You have very cute tiels


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well ain't they just gorgeous!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks iperry and roxy i think they are too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

nwoodrow said:


> thanks iperry and roxy i think they are too.


Call me Lindsey


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

They are so gorgeous.

This forum is a bad influence. I only have one cockatiel at the moment and seeing all your lovely birds makes me want more!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

FroggySam said:


> They are so gorgeous.
> 
> This forum is a bad influence. I only have one cockatiel at the moment and seeing all your lovely birds makes me want more!!!!


Ha ha I totally agree with you there this forum is a very bad influence lol
since i joined last year i have been adding to my flock


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

I mentioned getting more to my other half yesterday and he gave me.......the look!

I may have to sneak them in


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha mine always say no you have enough, when he come in with a parrot cage i said wow i can fit more tiels in there he said no you got 6


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

ok thank you lindsey, and i got my other half to come around to my way of thinking by showing him the aviary i designed and with the first clutch we ever hand raised, he never puts up a stink about more birds, though its still a fight in reguards to other creatures lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Once he sees all of them in there he will think its empty ha ha


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

no i love the aviary cause i can slip in an extra bird and he doesnt know until he does a head count lol. i cant wait to get a bigger space so that we can add more panels and expand the avairy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hmmm i wonder if i will get away with it, he only takes more notice of cookie because cookie will whistle to him and loves getting kisses from him


----------

